# 10 Questions



## MrsLMB

Here are 10 questions to answer.

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? 
2. Favorite spice? 
3. Biggest time-waster? 
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? 
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: 
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? 
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers?
8. What do you call your car? 
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? 
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic?


I'll go first:

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? OMG
2. Favorite spice? is chocolate a spice?  lol  garlic
3. Biggest time-waster? Television commercials
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? Cher - Scarlet
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: Jesse James.
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? Nope .. but sure have wanted to at times.
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? in high school
8. What do you call your car? Petey
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? Charlie Sheen.
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic?
Yesterday and they deserved it!


----------



## pacanis

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse?  Pierce, get outta there!
2. Favorite spice? Posh 
3. Biggest time-waster? LMN 
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use?  None. 
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: Like one of those people who shouldn't.
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? uhh, not that I remember...
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? Do long Johns qualify? Two weeks ago.
8. What do you call your car? My truck
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar?  Rosie O'donnell. And I bet I could catch it before it hits the ground.
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? Early eighties


----------



## Andy M.

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? ACTUALLY
2. Favorite spice?  CUMIN
3. Biggest time-waster?  INTERNET
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? NO ONE
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: BADLY
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? I'M OPPOSED TO WASTING GOOD BOOZE
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? SERIOUSLY?
8. What do you call your car?  IT DOESN'T COME WHEN CALLED SO I STOPPED CALLING IT.
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar?  I'M NON-VIOLENT
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? WHAT TIME IS IT NOW?


----------



## chopper

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse?  Really?
2. Favorite spice? cinnamon
3. Biggest time-waster?  Cleaning the house 
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? Clint Eastwood. Whichever  mug he wants to use. 
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing:   I'm proud to be an American. 
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone&#146;s face like a character on a soap opera?  No
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers?  Elementary school
8. What do you call your car?  Usually just say "my car"
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar?  Most of them
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic?  Never


----------



## PrincessFiona60

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? Absolutely
2. Favorite spice? Garlic
3. Biggest time-waster? me
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? anyone I would have for coffee is not a celebrity
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: off key
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? no
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? never, unless you are counting long johns...last winter
8. What do you call your car? Archie
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? Ashton Kutcher
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? umm...when was the last time I drove Archie...Friday


----------



## Addie

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? Uh huh, sure, if you say so. 

2. Favorite spice? Oregano

3. Biggest time-waster? TV

4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? None. I am not fond of folks who can't manage their lives to be constructive and giving.

5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: Ave Verum by Mozart

6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? No.

7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? Never

8. What do you call your car? Nothing. I don't own one.

9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? Kim Kadashian. I would slap her for no reason at all. 

10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? Never


----------



## vitauta

okay, okay, mrslmb.  but the only reason  i'm playing along is because you blew me away with your unexpected (to me) answer to question #10.  and btw, what did they do to "deserve it" mrslmb?

1.  'so' and 'i can't believe', but mostly, words i can't print here.
2.   garlic
3.   worry over things that probably will never happen, or over which i have no control. 

4.    jon stewart, something basic, with doodles.
5.   oh, probably my most raucous rendition of proud mary.
6.    yep, i did once. color me histrionic.
7.    in the 1980s.  i think the last time was purple ones at prince's purple rain concert.

8.    soobie.
9.    arnold schwartzenegger.  my pleasure, keep the ice cream.
10.  nope, haven't done that one.  i do let loose with some choice words, though.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> 9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? Kim Kadashian. I would slap her for no reason at all.


 
Dibs on Addie's Klondike Bar.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Dibs on Addie's Klondike Bar.


 
  Another quick trip to the outhouse. Gee thanks!


----------



## Addie

I am moving my computer to the outhouse. It will save wear and tear on the rug.


----------



## Dawgluver

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? not sure
2. Favorite spice? Thyme
3. Biggest time-waster? Paperwork for the job
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? Ellen Degeneres, blue mug
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing:  I'm the Only One (Melissa Etheridge)
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone&#146;s face like a character on a soap opera? Yes, a stranger was drumming with sticks on my head in a piano bar and wouldn't stop.
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? The 80&#146;s
8. What do you call your car? Baby
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? Donald Trump
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic?I don't.  DH does it enough.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Dibs on Addie's Klondike Bar.



They're talking about slapping, pacanis, not spanking.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> They're talking about slapping, pacanis, not spanking.



I hope you realize you owe me a screen cleaner, Andy.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> I hope you realize you owe me a screen cleaner, Andy.



How many times have you been told "No food or drink at the computer!"?


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> How many times have you been told "No food or drink at the computer!"?



And, you did it again.


----------



## CWS4322

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? Exactly. Excellent. Cliff! It's too early! I'm not feeding you at 3:30 in the morning!
2. Favorite spice? Do I have to pick just one? Hmmm...variety, the spice of life.
3. Biggest time-waster? Facebook.
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? No one (I'd have to buy coffee).
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: lip synch like the stars do.
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a  soap opera? Yes, but not since university (he was drinking champagne out  of one of my very expensive handmade Italian leather pumps as a guest at a party I was hosting! He deserved  it--he had no business getting my shoe out of the closet).
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? Last winter snow shoeing.
8. What do you call your car? Jeanne (others have been called Maggie [the MGB] and Vivienne [first Volvo]). 
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar?  Oh...for a Klondike bar, I'd slap anyone who got between me and a  Kondike bar.
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? I don't remember, but I'm sure the person deserved it.


----------



## Kylie1969

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? Do you know what I mean
2. Favorite spice? Parsley
3. Biggest time-waster? Ironing and Internet
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? Ronan Keating, he can use a Tatty Teddy mug 
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: Candy by Robbie Williams
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? No
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? Age 8
8. What do you call your car? Dinky
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? Gordon Ramsay
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? About a week ago, some stupid drivers over here


----------



## Snip 13

MrsLMB said:


> Here are 10 questions to answer.
> 
> 1. What word/phrase do you most overuse?
> Oh bite me!
> 2. Favorite spice?
> Tough one. I would have to say Paprika since I use it most often.
> 3. Biggest time-waster?
> Time spent complaining. Think we all do a bit too much of that.
> 4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use?
> The guy that plays Damon in Vampire diaries. Don't know his real name and don't care. Darn he's beautiful  He can drink from the mug that says "Welcome home on it"
> 5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing:
> No chance I would ever humiliate myself like that. I'd rather dance around naked in public!
> 6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera?
> Yes, my ex boss when was was 16. He was very rude. I wanted to put my shoe in his face but I resisted the urge
> 7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers?
> For a play when I was 9. We did a dance from the movie Grease.
> 8. What do you call your car?
> Christine
> 9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar?
> I'll slap Austin Powers and give him the Klondike Bar.
> 10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic?
> About a week ago.


----------



## Ratchett

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? 

2. Favorite spice? Cinnamon/Nutmeg

3. Biggest time-waster? Cooking sites!

4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? Everybody here has a blue mug. Chris Hemsworth.

5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: I won't be auditioning, I don't like to have fruit thrown at me.

6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? No, not to say it would not feel good.

7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? Never.

8. What do you call your car? It never comes when I call it, so I never do.

9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? Don't like Klondike Bars.

10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? Nope, I am pretty calm when in traffic. I find all the idiots amusing.


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> 1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? ACTUALLY
> 2. Favorite spice?  CUMIN
> 3. Biggest time-waster?  INTERNET
> 4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? NO ONE
> 5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: BADLY
> 6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? I'M OPPOSED TO WASTING GOOD BOOZE
> 7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? SERIOUSLY?
> 8. What do you call your car?  IT DOESN'T COME WHEN CALLED SO I STOPPED CALLING IT.
> 9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar?  I'M NON-VIOLENT
> 10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? WHAT TIME IS IT NOW?




HAAHAHA Andy!!!

You just made me choke on my coke and peanuts.. Thanks happy now!? 

Too funny. Laughing so hard I got a tear in my eye.


----------



## LPBeier

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? *"really"*
2. Favorite spice? *Licorice*
3. Biggest time-waster? *My forgetful mind*
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? *I don't drink coffee, not into celebrities and most of our mugs are white with logos on them*
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: *the sounds of silence (literally) I'd rather be a judge!*
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? *I don't drink or watch soaps*
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? *when I was about 12!*
8. What do you call your car? *I only call it names when it doesn't behave and I can't repeat them here*
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? *again with the celebrities? and I can't eat Klondike bars (Is this reference an American one? I don't get it)*
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? *Honestly I don't.  I just yell at the top of my lungs at them!  Yes, I know they can't hear me*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A very nice Ice Cream Treat:


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, I know klondike bars and have had them.  I just didn't get the slapping a celebrity part!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Oh, I know klondike bars and have had them.  I just didn't get the slapping a celebrity part!


I guess it is just because of their slogan, "What would you do for a Klondike Bar?"


----------



## Barbara L

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? Stupid _____ (as in "Stupid computer!" "Stupid can opener!" -- Whatever is giving me problems at the moment (because I obviously couldn't BE the problem!).
2. Favorite spice? Most of them, but I'll say garlic.
3. Biggest time-waster? Facebook.
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? Matt Redman (hopefully he would sing for us), whatever mug he wanted.
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: I would sing "Amazing Grace: My Chains are Gone." I would be ducking tomatoes the whole time, but that's ok. 
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? No, but I have a true story about one that was almost thrown. At my cousin's wedding reception, his 5-year-old brother walked up to my mom (nicest woman in the world!) with a glass of red punch in his hand. All of the sudden he rared back with the cup, about to throw it in my mom's face. My mom just looked at him with that evil eye that only a mother can give and said, "You'd better NOT, little boy." He didn't. 
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? Never. Ever. I'm laughing just trying to picture it.
8. What do you call your car? My car.
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? Howard Stern. And then I would buy a Klondike Bar for anyone else who would also slap him.
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? Never have, never will.


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> 4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? Matt Redman (hopefully he would sing for us), whatever mug he wanted.



Okay, I would come for tea if Matt was there - would even bring my own coffee mug!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Okay, I would come for tea if Matt was there - would even bring my own coffee mug!


When he comes, you will definitely be included!


----------



## goboenomo

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse?  - awhhh yeaaa
2. Favorite spice? - cinnamon
3. Biggest time-waster?  - video games (minecraft, stepmania, wow, borderlands, nhl)
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? - If you could consider Einstein a celebrity. It would be fun to pick his brains and laugh with him about how downhill modern society has gone. He would have a black mug with white text saying "299,792,458"
 5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: - No... just... no.. and that's not a song.. I'm saying NO.
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera?  - nope
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? - not even sure what those are.. so I'm going to have to say no.
8. What do you call your car? - I don't have or want a car.
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? - None, I'll just make my own.
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? - Since I don't drive I haven't really been in traffic... but I'm alwaysready to flip off the kids that think they're cool shouting stuff from their cars as they drive by.


----------



## LPBeier

goboenomo said:


> 9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? - None, I'll just make my own.



Hmm, good idea!  I can start with Katie H's double dutch chocolate ice cream and experiment with different chocolates for the coating - way better than a real Klondike bar.  Thanks Gobo!


----------



## goboenomo

LPBeier said:


> Hmm, good idea!  I can start with Katie H's double dutch chocolate ice cream and experiment with different chocolates for the coating - way better than a real Klondike bar.  Thanks Gobo!



Oh boy, that's a lot of chocolate. But without a doubt will be better than real Klondike bars.


----------



## LPBeier

goboenomo said:


> Oh boy, that's a lot of chocolate. But without a doubt will be better than real Klondike bars.



Chocolate gives me migraines and I am off sugar because of an allergy I have to something else.  So when I have some I want to go big.  Besides, the ice cream is really nice - not too rich, just right.  I think a Bittersweet coating will work well.  

Another combo would be my coconut coffee ice "cream" (uses just coconut milk and coconut cream) with a milk chocolate coating.  

Now you've gone and done it, I am craving the stuff!


----------



## goboenomo

LPBeier said:


> Chocolate gives me migraines and I am off sugar because of an allergy I have to something else.  So when I have some I want to go big.  Besides, the ice cream is really nice - not too rich, just right.  I think a Bittersweet coating will work well.
> 
> Another combo would be my coconut coffee ice "cream" (uses just coconut milk and coconut cream) with a milk chocolate coating.
> 
> Now you've gone and done it, I am craving the stuff!



No now YOU'VE gone and done it. I have to make coconut ice cream. Aghhh! No room in the freezer!


----------



## GotGarlic

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? *Sweetie, will you ... ?*

2. Favorite spice? *Garlic, of course.*

3. Biggest time-waster? *Internet*

4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? *Michelle Obama. We would both use the pair of blue mugs with big yellow sunflowers on them.*

5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: *"Joy to the World" - the "Jeremiah was a bullfrog!" version - 'cause he always has a mighty fine wine!
*
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera?* Don't think so.*

7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? *Last winter I wore long Johns (or is it Janes?)*

8. What do you call your car? *My car.*

9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? *If I slap all the "Real Housewives," do I get one for each?*

10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? *It really upsets me when someone does that to me, so I don't do it. I just say to myself, you idiot.*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? - Actually
2. Favorite spice? - Cinnamon 
3. Biggest time-waster? - Watching television
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? - Amanda Rhigetti, Navy Blue
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: - Life in the Fast Lane 
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? - At the prices they charge for drinks now days? Hell no!
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? Never, ever
8. What do you call your car?  P.O.S.!
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? Regis Philbin, and you can keep the klondike bar if you're short of them
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? A really long time. I don't drive in traffic much any more.


----------



## buckytom

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? - lol

2. Favorite spice? - black pepper 

3. Biggest time-waster? - here (although i prefer to call it a time passer)

4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? - travis zajac (of the nj devils), a black devils mug

5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: - o canada (long story)

6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? - yes! many years ago in a bar after she poured a drink down a friend's back who was seated in front of her. she thought she was being funny to her friends after claiming we stole her seat. a donnybrook ensued. we won.

7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? never, unless you call hockey socks leg warmers.

8. What do you call your car? a vehicle. only women and gearheads name their cars.

9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? donald trump. or most of fox news. or msnbc news. it depends on who is whining more on that particular day. 

10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? a few months ago, to a trucker that apparently owned a section of route 80.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Here are 10 questions to answer.

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse?  Reeeally !?! 

2.  Favorite spice?   Cardamom or cinamom or blackpepperomom --any of those O mm mmm spices

3. Biggest time-waster?   old grade B black/white movies from the 30's -40's

4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use?   Bette Midler.  I used to think Maggie Smith.  <MS says 'little girls" in a most interesting way in the Miss Jean Brodie movie.  BM says "girls", or "now girls" in a more attention and commanding way that I can not imatate nor get my "girls" to pay enough attention without clapping my hands.  Besides,  have you ever watched Bette's hand movements.  She is like a marcel marceau  with her expressions.  I have notice my cats love expression.  With all that,  I would probably dig out an old set of heavy duty white diner style Mugs.  And never wash her lipstick off the rim.     

5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: A Neal Young song.  His music can make me smile or cry and the whole gamut inbetween.  Possibly--  Like a Hurricane.  Any Long version.  I play better Air guitar than vocals.  

6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera?     No.  I was surprised the year my little brother was able to jump the hedge as he followed me after my teasing him.  It was formerlly my escape route as a fast get-away.  He caught and tackled me.  I was so surprised.  Never had an urge to toss drinks in anyone's face, no matter how ridiculous they are. 
 

7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers?  I have on long johns right now.  

8. What do you call your car?  The Bus.  ( I don't drive)

9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar?   Any Kardashian.  They aren't worthy enough for even the Klondike wrappers.  

10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic?  I believe Karma will take notice of them and I don't need to do so.


----------



## LPBeier

I am glad this thread has been revived!  It's almost better than the "Getting to know you" threads - everyone has to answer the same silly questions.  Love it!


----------



## Snip 13

Me too! We need some more questions, how about another 10!?


----------



## MrsLMB

Snip 13 said:


> Me too! We need some more questions, how about another 10!?


 
Okie dokie ... here ya go !!!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/more-questions-the-dirty-dozen-83972.html#post1232119


----------



## radhuni

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse?  'darao' (wait a bit)

2.  Favorite spice?   tumeric

3. Biggest time-waster? looking at the clouds

4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? Jackie Chan, ivory white coloured fine bone china mug without any print or design. 

5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: NA

6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera?     No but I would like to do sometime.
 

7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? Never. It will be a punishment in our climate.

8. What do you call your car? 'bahan' (the carrier)

9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? NA

10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? None.


----------



## CatPat

1. What was your favorite food when you were a child? Apples

2. If you could stay a certain age forever, what age would it be? Now, 21

3. If you won the lottery, what is the first thing you would do? Buy Papa a new fishing vessel.

4. Have you ever had something happen to you that you thought was bad but it turned out to be for the best? Yes. I was thrown away to a trash can when I was 2 or 3 days old.

5. Which way does your toilet paper hang on the wall and why? It hangs on the bathroom side of the wall. It is easier to reach it rather than to go into the next room.

6. What song always makes you happy when you hear it? The Star Spangled Banner.

7. What is the strangest injury you got in the kitchen? I have not become injured yet, but I did one time drop an ice cube and it fell into Azia's ear.

8. What do you do when you think no one is looking? I burp loudly when no one is nearby.

9. What really gives you the creeps? Those ugly Monster High dolls! Uckkkk!

10. If you got to change your name (first or last or both) what would you change it to? I do not know of this one.

11. The best vacation you've had .. where was it and what made it so special? The weekends when Papa would take me to his fishing vessel on the Black Sea.

12. Who inspired you to cook? Mamma and DA. Gwen is in need of lessons.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Cat, your answer to #5 is absolutely priceless. I shall remember that one for a long time.


----------



## CatPat

Do Americans hang the bathroom tissues in other rooms? This does not seem to make very much sense. In DA's home, it is always in the bathroom where we can take it easily.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The question means: does your toilet paper come over the top of the roll or from under?  But, I like your answer better...I think I wet myself...


----------



## CatPat

Oh! I did not understand the question well. This is very funny! 

I seem to be very dumb! The tissue is always over the top of it. 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You are not dumb...don't say that, please.  But you are very funny!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The question means: does your toilet paper come over the top of the roll or from under?  But, I like your answer better...I think I wet myself...



You too? I am still sitting here just roaring my head off.  An absolute treasure for an answer.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> Do Americans hang the bathroom tissues in other rooms? This does not seem to make very much sense. In DA's home, it is always in the bathroom where we can take it easily.
> 
> Your friend,
> ~Cat



And this is just a great follow up. One shouldn't laugh so hard with a heart condition. But then again, it is good for the heart. Now I have to run to the other room to get some toilet paper to blow my nose. You are an absolute treasure to this forum. Don't ever change. And you are not dumb.


----------



## CatPat

Oh I do see where this is very funny! I am laughing! 
Mistakes are very funny sometimes! 

Are you all right, Addie?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> Oh I do see where this is very funny! I am laughing!
> Mistakes are very funny sometimes!
> 
> Are you all right, Addie?
> 
> Your friend,
> ~Cat



I am fine. I just can't stop laughing!


----------



## CatPat

I am laughing also! 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse?
Can't think of one
2. Favorite spice? 
Garlic or cardamom
3. Biggest time-waster? 
The internet
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? 
Rick Mercer, Canadian comedian, television personality, political satirist and very smart fellow. A very large, dark blue coffee cup
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: The Vietnam Song, by Country Joe and the Fish
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? 
No, but I threw cold tea at my ex
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers?
The 80s
8. What do you call your car? 
Sigrid
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? 
I'm non violent and I don't like ice cream I have to bite.
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic?
Several years ago. I mutter foul things. I learned not to say them out loud because I don't always think about whether or not the window is open.


----------



## Addie

So how did #5 go from the American Idol question to the toilet paper one for Cat? In fact why are all her questions different than the ones asked for others?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> So how did #5 go from the American Idol question to the toilet paper one for Cat? In fact why are all her questions different than the ones asked for others?


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/more-questions-the-dirty-dozen-83972-2.html


----------



## taxlady

I'm just wondering how I missed this thread before.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I never saw it either taxy.  I'm starting with the original set too:

Here are 10 questions to answer.

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse?  LittleBit, NO!
2. Favorite spice? Sweet-cinnamon.  Savory-paprika
3. Biggest time-waster? Trying to remember what I'm supposed to be doing/doing next.
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use?  Cleveland's very own Iron Chef Michael Symon, and a Cleveland Browns logo mug...which I would have to buy but would, just for one of Cleveland's biggest cheerleaders.
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: The Star-Spangled Banner.  I actually can stay on pitch, in tune, and hit the right notes. 
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? No, but I have knocked a drink over only to have it flow across the table and land in someone's lap. 
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers?  About 1982, when I took exercise classes at the Y when our kids were young. 
8. What do you call your car? Sally
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? Ooo, so many celebrities and only six bars in a package.
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic?  Never, that I can remember, but I sure do cuss a blue streak for the exceptionally stupid ones.


----------



## CatPat

I clicked that link to the other questions. I will try to answer these.

1. What word/phrase do you most overuse? What is this? (In my new country, I say this very much!)
2. Favorite spice? Rosemary.
3. Biggest time-waster? Boys and the Facebook. I do not have time for these.
4. What celebrity would you invite over for coffee, and what color mug do they use? Nelson Mandela. I shall give him the cup of DA's finest china.
5. For my American Idol Audition, I will sing: I would not do this.
6. Have you ever thrown a drink in someone’s face like a character on a soap opera? No.
7. When was the last time you wore leg-warmers? What are these?
8. What do you call your car? Joy
9. What celebrity would you be willing to slap for a Klondike Bar? All of them!
10. When was the last time you gave the finger to someone in traffic? Never!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Leg warmers:


----------



## CatPat

These look odd. These look like sagging, incomplete socks.

How are they to warm the legs when they do not cover all the leg?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

Leg warmers were worn by theater dancers to keep their legs warm while rehearsing and were popular in the '80s because of a movie called Flashdance. Since fashion comes in cycles, '80s styles are fashionable now so sometimes you see people wearing them. Now they're more of an accessory than a real attempt to keep the legs warm.


----------



## CatPat

Please remind me not to see the movie Flashdance. Those leg warmers really do look silly!

And if it is cold enough to wear the leg warmers, why is that woman wearing those high heel shoes? One would wear warm boots in the cold weather, yes?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> Please remind me not to see the movie Flashdance. Those leg warmers really do look silly!
> 
> And if it is cold enough to wear the leg warmers, why is that woman wearing those high heel shoes? One would wear warm boots in the cold weather, yes?
> 
> Your friend,
> ~Cat



If you think fashion is not supposed to be silly, then it's not for you  Or me. I agree on that one. The movie was good, though.


----------



## Addie

Cat, dancers wear leg warmers to  prevent cramps in their legs while they are dancing. It has nothing to do with fashion, weather or seasons. They even wear them in the heat of the summer. A lot of dancers also practice in heels specially if their performance is going to be in heels. My granddaughter was a professional dancer for a couple of years until she started nursing school. She put on her leg warmers the first thing in the morning. Specially if she was going to be performing that evening on stage. She was a ballerina with the Boston Ballet Company.


----------



## GotGarlic

As I said, it started with the 1980s movie Flashdance, about a dancer. '80s style is in fashion again and so are the leg warmers. I imagine real dancers do still wear them.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Cat, dancers wear leg warmers to  prevent cramps in their legs while they are dancing. It has nothing to do with fashion, weather or seasons. They even wear them in the heat of the summer. A lot of dancers also practice in heels specially if their performance is going to be in heels. My granddaughter was a professional dancer for a couple of years until she started nursing school. She put on her leg warmers the first thing in the morning. Specially if she was going to be performing that evening on stage. She was a ballerina with the Boston Ballet Company.



Oh now this does make sense. I wish I had learned of the ballet! You must be very, very proud of your granddaughter's accomplishments. I am always proud of people who accomplish so very much!

I think some fashions are silly, however. And I hate high heels! I always wear the flat shoes. 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## creative

I'm answering CatPat's 10 questions (page 5 #41)


1. What was your favorite food when you were a child?
School dinners because mum made Italian food (not British food!) 

2. If you could stay a certain age forever, what age would it be?  4 - before school, i.e. when not institionalised

3. If you won the lottery, what is the first thing you would do?  Er...celebrate - phone round and celebrate. 

4. Have you ever had something happen to you that you thought was bad  but it turned out to be for the best?  Well I can always find the positive to a negative, e.g. my dad beating me up made me ferociously independent....(don't have a victim's mentality)

5. Which way does your toilet paper hang on the wall and why?  Too trivial...losing the will to live thinking about it! 

6. What song always makes you happy when you hear it?  Smile (by Charlie Chaplin)....poignant, uplifting and so beautiful.

7. What is the strangest injury you got in the kitchen? 
Not to my body...did some serious damage to recipes!

8. What do you do when you think no one is looking? Maybe look at them more searchingly (if they are intriguing)

9. What really gives you the creeps?  Bio technology, e.g. GM foods...playing god - where is it going?  What will be the consequences we have to face down the line?

10. If you got to change your name (first or last or both) what would you change it to?  Well I am fine with my real name - Amelia but, when I did stand up comedy, my stage name was Mellow Milly.


----------



## creative

Here are my 10 questions.........

*1. * *What is the best recipe you have?* Duck confit (without all the fat though...marinading overnight with garlic, bayleaves, thyme and salt then slow cooking next day - divine flavour!)

*2.* *What makes you embarassed? *Getting a compliment.

*3.  What 3 things do you absolutely love/adore?  *The innocence of children, rainbows and kind deeds.

*4. What has been a highlight of your life?*  After many, secret unrequited loves, finally having a boyfriend that I was in love with!

*5.  If your house was on fire (and no-one else inside or pets), what would you save?*  My diaires (they go back to my schooldays and I am very old now!)

*6.  What are 3 of your best character assets?*  Caring, witty and intelligent

*7.  What is your favourite alcoholic drink?*  Cocktails, i.e. Brandy Alexander

*8.* *Picnic or party invitation?* (Allowing for good weather).   Picnic (better be a good one though!)

*9. What is your favourite film?*  The Fisher King - a masterpiece that rightfully deserved its Oscar awards.  Quirky, original, surreal, unconventional.

*10.* *What do you want to accomplish?* Being more spiritually unphased/serene.


----------

